# Littlestown, PA, 5 week old MegaE puppy



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

A breeder surrendered a 5 week old female puppy to the vet for euthanasia and the vet just could not do it. Two others from the litter were previously euthanized. 

The puppy is very sweet and friendly and she is doing well healthwise. She has to be fed in upright position and held in that position for a while after a meal.

Please share with any rescues and private individuals who could help. The vet techs are currently taking turn in caring for the baby but they need a better solution urgently.

Attached are some photos of the little one.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

For anyone having doubts about taking a chance with this beautiful puppy, TAKE THEM! 

I've raised 2 healthy and happy mega pups into NORMAL adulthoods. One got her agility championship MACH and died at 10 of completely unrelated issues. And my current Ms. Glory B is over 3 years old and doing fantastic also.

So wonderful to get a puppy to raise that possibly just needs some management and vigilance the first year to be a healthy happy adult dog.

The healthier and more normal the puppy, the higher the chance of a normal adult dog, and that puppy looks great to me.

Megaesophagus

WSAVA 2001 - Canine Idiopathic Megaesophagus: Pathogenesis, Diagnosis, and Therapy

Canine Megaesophagus, Aspiration Pneumonia & Myasthenia Gravis


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't know anything really about MegaE, but I know this dog has it, which is why she eats like this.... Pretty cute.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Konotashi said:


> I don't know anything really about MegaE, but I know this dog has it, which is why she eats like this.... Pretty cute.
> Bella eating in her chair - YouTube


Now THAT is too cute and the dog sure doesn't seem to be suffering at all!

:wild: :wub: :wild:

BTW, I never even had to use that setup at all, though it works well (and is easy to set up) for others.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

RebelGSD said:


> A breeder surrendered a 5 week old female puppy to the vet for euthanasia and the vet just could not do it. Two others from the litter were previously euthanized.
> 
> The puppy is very sweet and friendly and she is doing well healthwise. She has to be fed in upright position and held in that position for a while after a meal.
> 
> ...


I can make a post on the yahoo mega board. I have a mega dog as well and it can be controlled if it isnt to bad.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do the Philly rescues know about him? I think they have some fosters experienced with Mega E


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> For anyone having doubts about taking a chance with this beautiful puppy, TAKE THEM!
> 
> I've raised 2 healthy and happy mega pups into NORMAL adulthoods. One got her agility championship MACH and died at 10 of completely unrelated issues. And my current Ms. Glory B is over 3 years old and doing fantastic also.
> 
> ...



good post!!


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

This was emailed to me. So the OP may want to contact this person


Edited - I will post below! THANK YOU!
Jean


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> Do the Philly rescues know about him? I think they have some fosters experienced with Mega E


We just had one last summer (and have several fosters with experience). Surrendered for the same reason to be pts by his breeder. He's adopted and doing really well and getting so big.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Ha! I wonder how that email got to you kr16! Were you on any of the original e-mails about the puppy? I am glad you posted it - I let her know and have e-mailed Rebel as well. 

That was from BDBH's foster coordinator - trying to gather some information. No promises from the rescue, as there are a number of medical cases (five - 2 eye, 1 post surgery 2x for ectopic ureter, 2 ortho plus regular stuff) that are being addressed. 

Thanks again!


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Ha! I wonder how that email got to you kr16! Were you on any of the original e-mails about the puppy? I am glad you posted it - I let her know and have e-mailed Rebel as well.
> 
> That was from BDBH's foster coordinator - trying to gather some information. No promises from the rescue, as there are a number of medical cases (five - 2 eye, 1 post surgery 2x for ectopic ureter, 2 ortho plus regular stuff) that are being addressed.
> 
> Thanks again!


got to me via the mega email type newsgroup on Yahoo


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Ahhhh! Okay - that makes sense - I know she posts there. She is a good Mega-e caretaker and has a foster with Mega-e right now, took him even after she lost her girl to the disease.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have someone who would like this dog, I sent a PM


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

So glad this little girl was posted here! 

She is in NYS now in a Big Dogs Big Hearts Rescue Buffalo NY Rochester NY foster home with a foster mom who understands the illness well as she has a Mega-E dog. 

I got to meet her and OMGOSHOMGOSHOMGOSH what a cutie. Pouty, smart, sweet and adorable. Just stunning too. 

I got a couple of cute pictures of her - PM me if you'd like to see them!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yay!!!!! She's in great hands with BDBH!!!


----------



## tcroc (Dec 29, 2006)

As this lil girl been adopted? I do not see her on the BDBH website, anybody know?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Available Female

She's up on the site now. Sadie.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I have plenty of room and time and would be happy to give her a furever home. I live in eastern Oregon now so not sure if it would be doable to get her here?


----------

